# Custom possibilities-now with pics! ;-)



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

I'd like to start a thread for those of us who enjoy researching and developing custom skins.

I love my custom DecalGirl Ginkgo, but am thinking to the Spring. Any thoughts on this fun design?


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I can't see it?

I did start working on a couple of custom skins for me, too, using these photographs I took (also going with a spring theme):


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Once my computer is back up to snuff (just reinstalled windows like 3 times in a span of two months) I'll be working on an ancient Greek-ish skin for my DX.  I love my K2 skin too much to remove it and I try to find images where the bulk of the action is along the sides for the front of the units, so I figured something with Greek columns and maybe a frieze on the back.  I haven't really looked into it yet.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

hsuthard said:


> I can't see it?
> I did start working on a couple of custom skins for me, too, using these photographs I took (also going with a spring theme):


Still can't? I wonder if it's you or the images?
Your photos look great!!


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I cant see it either F1 - I get two red crosses.  I would love to be able to change my skins a lot, but the thought that they arent really replaceable stops me from doing this.  I do have one skin that works with most of my covers though - the daisy one I posted on another thread.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

I was trying to show a MyTego preview, but I guess it's not possible.


----------



## jenn158 (Dec 25, 2009)

How do you get a custom skin from DecalGirl?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

F1Wild said:


> I was trying to show a MyTego preview, but I guess it's not possible.


The links that you put in your post are not picture links.... They do not end in .jpg or any other picture format.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

pidgeon92 said:


> The links that you put in your post are not picture links.... They do not end in .jpg or any other picture format.


I know - trying to figure out how to do it with the MyTego site.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

F1Wild said:


> I know - trying to figure out how to do it with the MyTego site.


Do you have a link that I can look at?


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

pidgeon92 said:


> Do you have a link that I can look at?


It doesn't let you copy it. I'll have to let tech support (hubby) take a look. What a dork, huh? Start a thread and then not even know how to put your info in correctly!


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

F1, mine was the same way. I took a screen shot and then uploaded that to Flickr. Then, I linked that here in my post.

I worked on this tonight, but I'm not sure I like it.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Hey!! Thanks so much for this tip. I had no idea what screenshots was so looked it up and found Windows 7 has "snip it". I think this may have worked. Cheers!


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

That's adorable! I Love it!


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

Love that sushi skin F1Wild!



hsuthard said:


> F1, mine was the same way. I took a screen shot and then uploaded that to Flickr. Then, I linked that here in my post.
> 
> I worked on this tonight, but I'm not sure I like it.


That's really pretty! It would work great for the back, but maybe not so much for the front, since parts will be cut out. You may want to download the skin template to design the front. You can download the kindle2 template from this link at mobilereads.


----------



## OwlEyez (Dec 30, 2009)

Very cool.  My hubby takes pictures when the roses are in bloom.  Maybe I can find one/take new one in the spring.  That would be awesome to have a custom skin.

Cheri aka OwlEyez


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

hsuthard said:


> I can't see it?
> 
> I did start working on a couple of custom skins for me, too, using these photographs I took (also going with a spring theme):


love the first photo, very detailed


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Ah, I didnt see the words Sashimi, I just thought they were mixed lollies.   I dont like sushi much (or most seafood) so I guess that rules me out.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Thanks!  I think it might be a fun one!


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Pushka said:


> Ah, I didnt see the words Sashimi, I just thought they were mixed lollies.  I dont like sushi much (or most seafood) so I guess that rules me out.


They would be way, way mixed up lollies! We tried to talk our favorite sushi restaurant to enter the State Fair competition with sushi on a stick, but they decided not to.


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

looks great


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Here's another attempt. I don't like the bird especially much, though. I need some better clip art. I'm thinking botanical instead, maybe a rose. Oh, and I need to center the green part better, I know.


----------



## melissaj323 (Dec 29, 2008)

hsuthard said:


> Here's another attempt. I don't like the bird especially much, though. I need some better clip art. I'm thinking botanical instead, maybe a rose. Oh, and I need to center the green part better, I know.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mysticalinc (Jan 1, 2010)

If you want to design your own skins, particularly using your own (or other) photographs, try Unique Skins. It is user friendly, easy to do, and I have had excellent results. The only thing is they do not (yet) offer matte finish. But if you have favourite photos and think they'd make a great skin try them out. You see the end results before you commit to purchase. All in all a fine site.

http://www.uniqueskins.com/Categories/Misc.+Devices/Ebook+Reader/Amazon/[/url]


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

hsuthard said:


> Here's another attempt. I don't like the bird especially much, though. I need some better clip art. I'm thinking botanical instead, maybe a rose. Oh, and I need to center the green part better, I know.


Very pretty. If you don't mind a question - what is the green part for? It looks like a border around the "page" on the front, but what is it for on the back? Also, I wouldn't limit yourself to just clip art. You can use anything!


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm not digging the OP's design.  Won't pop on the kindle.


----------



## LuckyKelleyK (Dec 13, 2009)

Here's the skin I made with Cagnes' help! Just waiting to hear back from decalgirl...


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

LuckyKelleyK said:


> Here's the skin I made with Cagnes' help! Just waiting to hear back from decalgirl...


That is simply gorgeous! I love it


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

F1Wild said:


> Very pretty. If you don't mind a question - what is the green part for? It looks like a border around the "page" on the front, but what is it for on the back? Also, I wouldn't limit yourself to just clip art. You can use anything!


I wanted another texture, and some definition, hence the cutout frame. Plus it needed another color. By using the green, it frames the screen rather than draws attention away from it, which was a problem for me with a lot of skins. On the back, I'll decorate it a bit more I think.

I'm looking at Deviant Art for most of my design elements. Do you have any other recommendations? What's up there now is all from Two Peas in their Digital Scrapbooking or stuff I've made myself.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

kevindorsey said:


> I'm not digging the OP's design. Won't pop on the kindle.


Mine? I think it would look cute. I could do it in red, but then the sushi wouldn't be as distinct, IMOO. I like the green vs. the red.


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

hsuthard said:


> Here's another attempt. I don't like the bird especially much, though. I need some better clip art. I'm thinking botanical instead, maybe a rose. Oh, and I need to center the green part better, I know.


I like the bird! On the front side, I'd make the bird smaller & slide it over off to one side, so it's not completely hidden behind the keys. On the back side, the bird can even be larger & I'd also add more to it ...like you mentioned.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

OK, I'm feeling much closer now to a final skin! Here's what I've got. I included a larger version of the back so you could read the quotations.


----------



## Linda1915 (Feb 10, 2009)

F1Wild said:


> I could do it in red, but then the sushi wouldn't be as distinct, IMOO. I like the green vs. the red.


I agree. Love the sushi on green! Hmmm, haven't had Japanese in awhile..... yum!


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

We just tried a Japanese restaurant last night for the first time.  YUM!!


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

See what I do for the Japanese restaurant industry?!!  We had fantastic sushi, sashimi and sake Friday night - our place is the best, but it was uber fresh and yum this time.  Maybe this skin would make me hungrier?


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

hsuthard said:


> OK, I'm feeling much closer now to a final skin! Here's what I've got. I included a larger version of the back so you could read the quotations.


Really cool and so personal!


----------



## LuckyKelleyK (Dec 13, 2009)

Heres the end product, I am very pleased with it!


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

Beautiful!  I am a librarian, so I love that library card background - I kind of miss seeing it at work since we are automated.  I also love the beach, so the mermaid and shells make this perfect.  Enjoy it!


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

That looks so nice Kelley! The skin matches the case perfectly!


----------



## LuckyKelleyK (Dec 13, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

Oh, it is very beautiful!


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

I love everyone's custom skins


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Love your combo, Kelley!!!  I was just remembering all the seashore designs I remember from my days on Cape Cod and then saw your Kindle...it sure made me smile!!


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

That looks beautiful! The gold case is perfect with that skin, and I love the blue accents on the skin


----------

